

The Trouble with Popularity - gavinballard
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2012/01/the-trouble-with-popularity/

======
mattgreenrocks
A harsh, anti-meme stance is the only sane one of any sizable community that
wishes to maintain integrity. Otherwise it risks devolving into ever-
increasing depths of groupthink (and thus, mediocrity). Discussion gets pushed
to the margins, and then the site is left to die.

Devaluing any sort of metrics also seems vital. It's sad that people would
rather increase scores than actually, you know, discuss things.

